# Mesquite?



## dreamer (Jun 7, 2009)

I have used mesquite lots, and love it lots.

I just bought a bag from WMT, and it seems to have a chemical smell to it.
I have not noticed this with others that I have bought. Most I have was in a mesh bag. This was in a plastic bag.

Is this normal?


----------



## ronp (Jun 7, 2009)

That is what I buy, no problem. But I get mine at home depot. Char Broil brand.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 7, 2009)

When I used ta buy it, came in plastic bags, never noticed any chemical smell.  

I thin I'd try somthin different, although if when ya burn it it smells like clean smoke (theres a good one fer ya!), it should be alright.


----------



## dreamer (Jun 7, 2009)

Its goin back to WMT.  I love mesquite, but this is horrible.

Maybe I will find something better at home depot.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 7, 2009)

The chips I buy always are in plactic but never have anything but wood smell. Maybe they spilled something on it.


----------



## alx (Jun 7, 2009)

What you are describing happened to me 5 years or so ago.I rarely use mesquite,but what i use is brought back fresh from Texas -or i dont use.


----------



## desertlites (Jun 8, 2009)

live with 5 acres squite and ironwood-don't use it much for smoking but I do grill with it-sounds like contamanated-return it and get elsewhere


----------

